# Recommendation on Chains ??



## tomcortijo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have this Troy-Bilt lawn tractor with a snow plow attached and i am not getting any traction in the snow (see video, it's kind of funny but sad). Can you guys recommend the best kind of chains I can put on to get good Traction?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtaFm9rib_g&hd=1]YouTube - Riding Lawn Mower Tractor Snow Plow - Lawn Tractor in Snow[/ame]

Thanks a lot !

Tomcortijo


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You might consider some weights, and chains i use the everyday variety turf tire chains. You can get them at just about any power equipment store, and TSC, Lowes, sears, etc..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Walter nailed it. Also, welcome to the forum, and thanks for the helpful video Tom! Christopher


----------



## tomcortijo (Mar 30, 2011)

Than you Beam and Wj. I'll try adding weight and chains. Cheers !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah......! and quit having so much darn fun!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I liked the motor in the first video the best


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

instead of chains another option might be a different tire,a more aggresive tread design...turf tires just don't cut it in the snow but chains would sure be a big help


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you add weight,be sure to use wheel-mounted weights,and NOT a weight-box,as the weight on the back from a weight-box can cause axles to bend,or break.


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I have a 1948 farmall cub with a blade.I have used steel chains in past,but I dont want to use them on Parents' concrete drive.I have seen SnoClaw/GoClaw non-steel chains for sale at their website.Has anyone heard of or used these products? Thank you for your replies!


----------



## tomcortijo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the answers!!


----------

